# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contabilità, bilancio e operazioni straordinarie  Bilancio di una ditta individuale in ordinaria

## n.menk

Nel Bilancio di una ditta individuale in ordinaria ho sempre messo le imposte pagate dal modello Unico PF. Quest'anno avendo la persona fisica in ordinaria
avuto anche redditi di partecipazione, le imposte pagate hanno risentito di questo nuovo reddito e sono state maggiori del solito e se le inserisco nel bilancio mi trovo con una perdita dopo le imposte.
Volevo sapere è comunque giusto caricare nel bilancio della ditta individuale anche le imposte pagate per effetto della partecipazione e mandarla in perdita?
L'alternativa che la mia mente contorta ha pensato era di dividerle ma non so con quale criterio.
Come è corretto operare?
E se le imposte da unico non le riporto in bilancio.... Quando poi le pago come mi comporto se non ho imputato nulla? La ditta è in ordinaria. :Stick Out Tongue: 
Grazie a chi a la pazienza di leggermi e rispondermi.

----------


## swami

> La ditta &#232; in ordinaria.

  se rilevi l'IRPEF, al momento del pagamento, come semplice prelievo di utili ?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## n.menk

> se rilevi l'IRPEF, al momento del pagamento, come semplice prelievo di utili ?

  1) Sì, ma siamo allo stesso punto, mi "mangia" tutto l'utile di quest'anno e parte di quello degli anni passati non prelevato.
Il vero punto è sapere se devo caricarle queste imposte o è una scelta che posso operare io.
2) Altrimenti potrei togliere il quadro RH e vedere le imposte che rilevano solo in rapporto all'attività della ditta individuale in ordinaria e caricare in bilancio solo quelle (il tutto per avere un bilancio coerente) le altre imposte non sono dell'attività e non reputo corretto inserirle.
Quale dei due ragionamenti è più corretto, voi come vi comportate?
Grazie per la pazienza.  :Big Grin:

----------


## missturtle

Io non ho mai "addebitato" alla ditta individuale le imposte che il titolare paga anche perchè, come nel tuo caso, non le paga quasi mai sul solo reddito d'impresa quindi non avrebbe senso. Se il titolare usa il conto dell'azienda per pagare le tasse è giusto fare un prelievo da c/c del titolare dell'azienda o dal conto utili perchè, in effetti, è proprio quello che avviene.

----------


## n.menk

> Io non ho mai "addebitato" alla ditta individuale le imposte che il titolare paga anche perchè, come nel tuo caso, non le paga quasi mai sul solo reddito d'impresa quindi non avrebbe senso. Se il titolare usa il conto dell'azienda per pagare le tasse è giusto fare un prelievo da c/c del titolare dell'azienda o dal conto utili perchè, in effetti, è proprio quello che avviene.

  Sì, adesso che si è complicata la situazione l'ho capito anche io che è corretto non rilevarle le imposte al 31/12. :EEK!: 
Grazie

----------


## hillary

io generalmente rilevo solo le imposte IRAP per le ditte individuali....per l'irpef uso il procedimento sopra detto (titolare c/prelevamenti).

----------


## n.menk

> io generalmente rilevo solo le imposte IRAP per le ditte individuali....per l'irpef uso il procedimento sopra detto (titolare c/prelevamenti).

  Si, buon consiglio. Grazie :Embarrassment:

----------


## sapcons

Visto che hai il problema quest'anno inizierei a toglierle da subito dal bilancio.
Indica solo l'irap...

----------


## swami

> Indica solo l'irap...

  nn so se ha capito ?  :Confused: 
nessun altro vuol aggiungersi?  :Embarrassment:    :Big Grin:

----------


## margiovanni

Buongiorno, potete chiarirmi il concetto poichè non sono pratico di ditte individuali in ordinaria?
Al 31/12 non si deve fare un bilancio di chiusura ( anche se non viene trasmesso )?
Se non rilevo le tasse non avrò un utile civile piu' elevato?

----------


## shailendra

> Buongiorno, potete chiarirmi il concetto poichè non sono pratico di ditte individuali in ordinaria?
> Al 31/12 non si deve fare un bilancio di chiusura ( anche se non viene trasmesso )?
> Se non rilevo le tasse non avrò un utile civile piu' elevato?

  Le tasse pagate da un impresa individuale dipendono da vari fattori: altri redditi, carichi familiari, oneri e spese deducibili, etc..., per cui non posono essere considerate un costo inerente all'impresa, a differenza delle tasse delle srl, pertanto non vanno nel conto economico, ma si rileva solo l'uscita di banca con il conto "prelievi titolare"

----------


## margiovanni

> Le tasse pagate da un impresa individuale dipendono da vari fattori: altri redditi, carichi familiari, oneri e spese deducibili, etc..., per cui non posono essere considerate un costo inerente all'impresa, a differenza delle tasse delle srl, pertanto non vanno nel conto economico, ma si rileva solo l'uscita di banca con il conto "prelievi titolare"

  Dunque se avro' un utile civile di 1000 al 31/12 lo lascio e poi quando pago le tasse uso il conto prelievo del titolare?
E se invece l'utile lo prelevo tutto al 31/12?
In definitiva non riesco a comprendere se il bilancio al 31/12 nella parte che riguarda lo stato patrimoniale non essendo del tutto veritiera avendo un utile che comunque in qualche modo è aumentato dalla parte di tasse relative all'impresa risulta corretto?

----------


## shailendra

> Dunque se avro' un utile civile di 1000 al 31/12 lo lascio e poi quando pago le tasse uso il conto prelievo del titolare?
> E se invece l'utile lo prelevo tutto al 31/12?
> In definitiva non riesco a comprendere se il bilancio al 31/12 nella parte che riguarda lo stato patrimoniale non essendo del tutto veritiera avendo un utile che comunque in qualche modo è aumentato dalla parte di tasse relative all'impresa risulta corretto?

  Risulta corretto anche se le tasse non sono imputate, per il discorso che ti ho fatto prima.

----------


## margiovanni

Grazie per i chiarimenti, abbi pazienza, ma se io rilevo le tasse da pagare al 31/12 non vale lo stesso discorso?
Cioè se non è errato non rilevarle potrebbe essere ininfluente e corretto anche rilevarle, o sbaglio? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
D'altra parte ho letto sempre su questo forum una risposta di Contabile che diceva di considerare solo le imposte relative all'impresa ed allora mi stanno venendo i dubbi. Possibile che un comportamento corretto ed univoco non ci sia?

----------


## margiovanni

Ho letto su un libro un esempio di contabilità di ditta individuale e le imposte sono rilevate ( nell'esempio in realtà ho visto rilevati gli acconti soltanto ).  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Nessuno puo' darmi altre informazioni?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Ho letto su un libro un esempio di contabilità di ditta individuale e le imposte sono rilevate ( nell'esempio in realtà ho visto rilevati gli acconti soltanto ). 
> Nessuno puo' darmi altre informazioni?

  In una ditta individuale va rilevata solo l'irap. 
ciao

----------


## sindoni

> In una ditta individuale va rilevata solo l'irap. 
> ciao

  E perché non anche le altre imposte che gravano sul reddito prodotto dall'azienda! 
Una sana e corretta gestione dell'impresa si misura in termini di determinazione del risultato economico al netto delle imposte che gravano sul reddito prodotto dall'azienda ed io non vedo perché dovrebbero escludersi
l'imposizione Irpef e relativi addizionali... E non solo, anche sotto l'aspetto della determinazione dell'utile di esercizio distribuibile...

----------


## margiovanni

.. ecco, come vedete tanti pareri differenti, ma possibile che non ci sia una regolamentazione univoca?
Inoltre voelvo chiedere fra la gestione di una srl e la gestione di ditta individuale in ordinaria che differenza c'è?
Le scritture saranno ovviamente uguali, parte economica e parte patrimoniale, quello che forse cambia è la forma del bilancio?
Grazie per la pazienza.

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Quoto il dr. Sciuto per una serie di ragioni. 
Nelle ditte individuali l'unica imposta diretta da rilevare come debito dell'impresa e non dell'imprenditore è l'IRAP.  
Il debito per IRPEF, a differenza del debito per IRES, anche quando è determinato partendo dal solo reddito d'impresa, posto uguale al reddito complessivo di rigo RN1, è influenzato da deduzioni e detrazioni che non hanno nulla a che vedere con l'attività imprenditoriale (carichi di famiglia, oneri personali estranei all'attività imprenditoriale, ecc.).  
Ne consegue, che il pagamento del debito IRPEF di una ditta individuale, si configura come un prelievo del titolare in conto utili, non in un costo aziendale. 
Quanto al bilancio di una ditta individuale, fermo restando (norma del codice civile) che le ditte individuali devono applicare in quanto compatibili gli stessi criteri di valutazione delle società di capitali, è evidente che lo schema di bilancio previsto dall'art. 2424 e 2425 del cod. civ., deve essere adattato alla particolare realtà.  
Dato che per le ditte individuali e per le società di persone non esistono obblighi di deposito del bilancio, come per le società di capitali, è prassi ritenere sufficiente un bilancio contabile assestato a sezioni contrapposte o sovrapposte, almeno che non sia stata fatta l'opzione ex art. 5-bis del D.Lgs. 446/97, con la quale la determinazione dell'IRAP avviene con gli stessi criteri delle società di capitali, vista la diretta derivazione della base imponibile IRAP, dal conto economico, così come disciplinato dall'art. 2425 del cod. civ. 
Saluti

----------


## sindoni

> Quoto il dr. Sciuto per una serie di ragioni. 
> Nelle ditte individuali l'unica imposta diretta da rilevare come debito dell'impresa e non dell'imprenditore è l'IRAP.  
> Il debito per IRPEF, a differenza del debito per IRES, anche quando è determinato partendo dal solo reddito d'impresa, posto uguale al reddito complessivo di rigo RN1, è influenzato da deduzioni e detrazioni che non hanno nulla a che vedere con l'attività imprenditoriale (carichi di famiglia, oneri personali estranei all'attività imprenditoriale, ecc.).  
> Ne consegue, che il pagamento del debito IRPEF di una ditta individuale, si configura come un prelievo del titolare in conto utili, non in un costo aziendale. 
> Quanto al bilancio di una ditta individuale, fermo restando (norma del codice civile) che le ditte individuali devono applicare in quanto compatibili gli stessi criteri di valutazione delle società di capitali, è evidente che lo schema di bilancio previsto dall'art. 2424 e 2425 del cod. civ., deve essere adattato alla particolare realtà.  
> Dato che per le ditte individuali e per le società di persone non esistono obblighi di deposito del bilancio, come per le società di capitali, è prassi ritenere sufficiente un bilancio contabile assestato a sezioni contrapposte o sovrapposte, almeno che non sia stata fatta l'opzione ex art. 5-bis del D.Lgs. 446/97, con la quale la determinazione dell'IRAP avviene con gli stessi criteri delle società di capitali, vista la diretta derivazione della base imponibile IRAP, dal conto economico, così come disciplinato dall'art. 2425 del cod. civ. 
> Saluti

  
"_Nelle ditte individuali l'unica imposta diretta da rilevare come debito dell'impresa e non dell'imprenditore è l'IRAP._ " 
Io non condivido il suo parere stante che l'IRAP è l'unica imposta diretta *per le società di persone* e non anche per le imprese individuali, a cui va ad aggiungersi anche l'IRPEF e relative addizionali tenuto conto delle deduzioni e detrazioni comunque spettanti esposte in quadri diversi da quello di reddito...
Presentare all'imprenditore un bilancio che espone un risultato economico supposto di 250.000 euro di utile netto distribuibile, senza tenere conto di tutte le imposte che gravano sul reddito prodotto dall'azienda, io credo che può solo indurlo in errore considerato che quel bilancio, strumento di misurazione delle grandezze economiche, espone dati economici *"falsati"* e sulla base dei quali potrebbe adottare antieconomiche determinazioni con diretta ricaduta sulla gestione aziendale... 
Saluti.
T.

----------


## civi

> "_Nelle ditte individuali l'unica imposta diretta da rilevare come debito dell'impresa e non dell'imprenditore è l'IRAP._ "

   

> Presentare all'imprenditore un bilancio che espone un risultato economico supposto di 250.000 euro di utile netto distribuibile, senza tenere conto di tutte le imposte che gravano sul reddito prodotto dall'azienda, io credo che può solo indurlo in errore considerato che quel bilancio, strumento di misurazione delle grandezze economiche, espone dati economici *"falsati"* e sulla base dei quali potrebbe adottare antieconomiche determinazioni con diretta ricaduta sulla gestione aziendale... 
> Saluti.
> T.

  Lo scrupolo che ti fai è più che giusto ma è il frutto di un'errata considerazione. Mi spiego.
Durante l'anno avrai sicuramente effettuato dei prelevamenti movimentando il famoso titolare c/c (a cui attribuitai la natura di conto di netto, bifase). A fine esercizio (es: 31/12) tale conto rileverà anche il debito per imposte per IRPEF e relative addizionali (l'IRAP sarà stata rilevata normalmente come per le società di capitali). Infatti ipotizzando un utile di 55 (che tiene già conto del costo IRAP) e un debito per IRPEF e relative addizionali di 30 quando destinerai l'utile scriverai:  
Utile d'esercizio  a Diversi Banca c/c                               20 Titolare c/c                             30Capitale netto (o Riserva utili)   5  |  55___________         ________________________ 
Dove il conto Banca c/c rileverà l'eventuale prelevamento, il conto Capitale netto (o Riserva di utili) gli eventuali utili residui e il conto Titolare c/c rileverà il debito per IRPEF e addizionali di cui sopra.
Ecco che il tuo utile terrà conto delle imposte senza rilevare un costo che non è relativo all'attività svolta.
Giuridicamente poi l'IRPEF è un'imposta sul reddito delle persone fisiche e non come l'IRES un'imposta sul reddito delle società.
Spero di essere riuscito ad esprimermi chiaramente.
Ciao  :Smile:

----------


## L'italiano

> "_Nelle ditte individuali l'unica imposta diretta da rilevare come debito dell'impresa e non dell'imprenditore è l'IRAP._ " 
> Io non condivido il suo parere stante che l'IRAP è l'unica imposta diretta *per le società di persone* e non anche per le imprese individuali, a cui va ad aggiungersi anche l'IRPEF e relative addizionali tenuto conto delle deduzioni e detrazioni comunque spettanti esposte in quadri diversi da quello di reddito...
> Presentare all'imprenditore un bilancio che espone un risultato economico supposto di 250.000 euro di utile netto distribuibile, senza tenere conto di tutte le imposte che gravano sul reddito prodotto dall'azienda, io credo che può solo indurlo in errore considerato che quel bilancio, strumento di misurazione delle grandezze economiche, espone dati economici *"falsati"* e sulla base dei quali potrebbe adottare antieconomiche determinazioni con diretta ricaduta sulla gestione aziendale... 
> Saluti.
> T.

  
Considera una società di persone che abbia un utile prima delle imposte di 100 e imposte (solo Irap) di 4: in questo caso accetterai di predisporre un bilancio in cui l'utile è appunto 100 - 4 = 96, mica ti preoccupi di appostare magari l'irpef virtuale che pagheranno i soci, no?
Ebbene, considera che se lo stesso risultato lo produce un imprenditore individuale il bilancio pure chiuderà a 96, cioè al netto della sola irap.

----------


## sindoni

> Lo scrupolo che ti fai è più che giusto ma è il frutto di un'errata considerazione. Mi spiego.
> Durante l'anno avrai sicuramente effettuato dei prelevamenti movimentando il famoso titolare c/c (a cui attribuitai la natura di conto di netto, bifase). A fine esercizio (es: 31/12) tale conto rileverà anche il debito per imposte per IRPEF e relative addizionali (l'IRAP sarà stata rilevata normalmente come per le società di capitali). Infatti ipotizzando un utile di 55 (che tiene già conto del costo IRAP) e un debito per IRPEF e relative addizionali di 30 quando destinerai l'utile scriverai:  
> Utile d'esercizio  a Diversi Banca c/c                               20 Titolare c/c                             30Capitale netto (o Riserva utili)   5  |  55___________         ________________________ 
> Dove il conto Banca c/c rileverà l'eventuale prelevamento, il conto Capitale netto (o Riserva di utili) gli eventuali utili residui e il conto Titolare c/c rileverà il debito per IRPEF e addizionali di cui sopra.
> Ecco che il tuo utile terrà conto delle imposte senza rilevare un costo che non è relativo all'attività svolta.
> Giuridicamente poi l'IRPEF è un'imposta sul reddito delle persone fisiche e non come l'IRES un'imposta sul reddito delle società.
> Spero di essere riuscito ad esprimermi chiaramente.
> Ciao

  Non vedo sulla base di quali presunzioni ritieni errata la mia considerazione.
Per determinare l'utile di esercizio distribuibile, al netto delle imposte, *occorre contabilizzare tutte le imposte che gravano sul reddito prodotto dall'azienda e non solo l'IRAP.* 
Il c/ titolare c/c o, se vuoi, "Titolare conto prelevamenti utili", non ha natura di netto, è un conto patrimoniale laddove rilevare tutti i prelevamenti del titolare per il pagamento delle imposte IRPEF, addizionali ed IRAP. Conto che a fine esercizio viene stornato in contropartita al conto Capitale Netto...
Quindi, come vedi, il bilancio dell'esercizio esprime la reale situazione patrimoniale, finanziaria ed economica dell'impresa...
L'articolo di distribuzione dell'effettivo utile d'esercizio è stato abbastanza utile... ;-)
Ciao

----------


## civi

Lieto che ti sia stato di aiuto.  :Smile: 
Per insinuarti il dubbio che sei in errore potrei farti notare che in molti programmi di coge (anche se sarei pronto a scommetere in tutti) non esiste un conto IRPEF mentre ce ne è uno IRES e IRAP.  

> Per determinare l'utile di esercizio distribuibile, al netto delle imposte, *occorre contabilizzare tutte le imposte che gravano sul reddito prodotto dall'azienda e non solo l'IRAP.*

  L'IRPEF *non* è un'imposta sul reddito dell'impresa: è un'imposta personale che grava sull'imprenditore persona fisica (o sui soci nel caso di società di persone). E' come se l'imprenditore stesse facendo un prelevamento per andarsi a compreare la marmellata.   

> Il c/ titolare c/c o, se vuoi, "Titolare conto prelevamenti utili", non ha natura di netto, è un conto patrimoniale laddove rilevare tutti i prelevamenti del titolare per il pagamento delle imposte IRPEF, addizionali ed IRAP. Conto che a fine esercizio viene stornato in contropartita al conto Capitale Netto...

  Io non ho parlato di un conto prelevamenti utili ma di un Titolare c/c. Può sembrare una sfumatura ma non lo è in quanto svolge sia la funzione di conto di versamento che di conto prelevamento. In una ditta individuale il patrimonio dell'imprenditore tende a confondersi con quello della ditta individuale tanto che tu hai giustamente parlato di Capitale netto (o patrimonio netto) e *non* di Capitale sociale. Ricordati che esiste un'autonomia patrimoniale ma non giuridica.
Capisco le tue perplessità ma purtroppo è il sistema italiano che è piuttosto farraginoso. Spero comunque di essere riuscito a chiarire. Ciao  :Smile:

----------


## margiovanni

E il conto titolare c/c o il conto Titolare c/prelevamenti come si azzera?
Nel senso se il titolare preleva sempre nel corso degli anni si avrebbe un conto elevato quidi suppongo che a fine anno il conto vada in qualche modo chiuso.
Si utilizzano gli utili, facendo la ripartizione dell'utile di esercizio?
E se c'è una perdita come si fa, si rinvia al futuro la chiusyra del conto titolare c/prelevamenti?

----------


## sindoni

> Lieto che ti sia stato di aiuto. 
> Per insinuarti il dubbio che sei in errore potrei farti notare che in molti programmi di coge (anche se sarei pronto a scommetere in tutti) non esiste un conto IRPEF mentre ce ne è uno IRES e IRAP.
> L'IRPEF *non* è un'imposta sul reddito dell'impresa: è un'imposta personale che grava sull'imprenditore persona fisica (o sui soci nel caso di società di persone). E' come se l'imprenditore stesse facendo un prelevamento per andarsi a compreare la marmellata.  
> Io non ho parlato di un conto prelevamenti utili ma di un Titolare c/c. Può sembrare una sfumatura ma non lo è in quanto svolge sia la funzione di conto di versamento che di conto prelevamento. In una ditta individuale il patrimonio dell'imprenditore tende a confondersi con quello della ditta individuale tanto che tu hai giustamente parlato di Capitale netto (o patrimonio netto) e *non* di Capitale sociale. Ricordati che esiste un'autonomia patrimoniale ma non giuridica.
> Capisco le tue perplessità ma purtroppo è il sistema italiano che è piuttosto farraginoso. Spero comunque di essere riuscito a chiarire. Ciao

  Noto una tua particolare "vocazione" ed in questo somigli molto ad un _amico mio..._ 
No, mi spiace, quantunque i tuoi molto generosi, encomiabili sforzi, non sei riuscito a chiarire... Che non sia per via del fatto della nostra differente concezione sul sistema italiano che tu ritieni farraginoso, diversamente da me che reputo la questione posta abbastanza lineare, elementare...? Forse più che tentare di chiarire dovremmo imparare a leggere... 
E' stato, comunque, abbastanza utile l'articolo in partita doppia da te postato per la distribuzione dell'effettivo utile d'esercizio. Questo, davvero, ci mancava!  
E' un vero peccato non sapere chi sei, cosa fai, di dove sei... avrei sicuramente potuto darti risposte un po' più adeguate...;-)))  Per Margiovanni:
Il conto titolare c/c ovvero i conti patrimoniali accesi al titolare sia per i prelievi sia per i versamenti (c'è chi accende 2 conti), laddove per l'imprenditore individuale vengono contabilizzate tutte le operazioni di versamento delle imposte dirette (per me l'Irap ed anche l'irpef), si storna in chiusura d'esercizio al "Capitale Netto" di guisa che il patrimonio netto, ridotto per effetto dello storno, rispecchi la reale situazione patrimoniale, finanziaria ed economica dell'impresa. 
Se poi c'è qualcuno che non vuole rilevare le operazioni di prelievo dei versamenti per l'irpef del titolare... non è un problema per nessuno!   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Saluti.
T.

----------


## Calitijuncu

> Noto una tua particolare "vocazione" ed in questo somigli molto ad un _amico mio..._ 
> No, mi spiace, quantunque i tuoi molto generosi, encomiabili sforzi, non sei riuscito a chiarire... Che non sia per via del fatto della nostra differente concezione sul sistema italiano che tu ritieni farraginoso, diversamente da me che reputo la questione posta abbastanza lineare, elementare...? Forse più che tentare di chiarire dovremmo imparare a leggere... 
> E' stato, comunque, abbastanza utile l'articolo in partita doppia da te postato per la distribuzione dell'effettivo utile d'esercizio. Questo, davvero, ci mancava!  
> E' un vero peccato non sapere chi sei, cosa fai, di dove sei... avrei sicuramente potuto darti risposte un po' più adeguate...;-)))  Per Margiovanni:
> Il conto titolare c/c ovvero i conti patrimoniali accesi al titolare sia per i prelievi sia per i versamenti (c'è chi accende 2 conti), laddove per l'imprenditore individuale vengono contabilizzate tutte le operazioni di versamento delle imposte dirette (per me l'Irap ed anche l'irpef), si storna in chiusura d'esercizio al "Capitale Netto" di guisa che il patrimonio netto, ridotto per effetto dello storno, rispecchi la reale situazione patrimoniale, finanziaria ed economica dell'impresa. 
> Se poi c'è qualcuno che non vuole rilevare le operazioni di prelievo dei versamenti per l'irpef del titolare... non è un problema per nessuno!   
> Saluti.
> T.

  Io penso che volare un po' più bassi con gente che fa certe affermazioni non si fa peccato!
Ciao  :Smile:

----------


## civi

Come diceva il mio vecchio Dominus "Ogni professionista è una repubblica" ...  :Smile:

----------


## Calitijuncu

> Come diceva il mio vecchio Dominus "Ogni professionista è una repubblica" ...

  E questa è una cosa sensata! 
Il tuo vecchio dominus si è espresso sulla opinabilità, ma tu su cosa? 
Sulla natura del conto "titolare c/c" che ritieni svolga una funzione diversa dal conto "titolare prelev.conto utili" che classifichi conto di netto, sull'autonomia patrimoniale laddove l'assenza di autonomia patrimoniale e giuridica è appunto una caratteristica essenziale dell'impresa individuale? E vorresti avere la pretesa di chiarire chissà quali cose! Ma dai!

----------


## civi

Dal momento che l'argomento è stato esaurientemente trattato e sta diventando una questione personale, se sei interessato mi puoi scrivere al seguente indirizzo civisr2@yahoo.com
E qui chiudo.

----------


## danilo sciuto

Concordo con civi: l'argomento è stato abbastanza trattato. 
Invito anche calitijuncu a parlare con pacatezza, perchè su questo forum è l'unico comportamento accettato. 
Chiudo la discussione e auguro buon fine settimana a tutti.

----------

